# Re-applying due to medical mix up



## Daishi (3 Oct 2013)

Hello all,

I originally applied to the forces as a ROTP entrant. I did everything required of me right up to the medical. I passed everything (blood/urine/eye sight ect) but during my medical interview I disclosed my medical background. Now when I was 16ish I had to go to the emergency room because my legs had swollen up. They gave me different drugs and preformed a biopsy on my kidneys to see what was up...but found nothing. The meds they gave me made everything worse so they took me off and I went back to being a "normal" kid. I have not touched medications or had anything to do with hospitals for over 5 years. 

Due to this story and me not knowing what to say and bumbling through it, the medical officer told me to talk to my "family doctor" of which I had none. So I went to a walk in clinic and the Doctor there jumped on it and said "you have a kidney disease" before I could say to much, and wrote that on the letter the medical officer supplied. Seemed he was a busy guy and wanted me out of there. That went to Ottawa and I got disqualified. They said if I want to appeal or re-apply I need a medical letter from a specialist. 

Ive since gone and gotten a family doctor and had him run some kidney tests and he said I'm functioning at 100%. So I've asked him to refer me to a specialist so I can get about a year of results and records for when I apply again.

What I want to know is, does Ottawa keep my past medical on file so they can reference it and have a hay day with it? I won't be lieing to the medical officer (I don't want a dishonourable discharge is something was to happen), but now I know what actually happened and have a kidney specialist saying (eventually, hopefully) there is nothing wrong with me, what are my chances of actually passing the medical next time around? Do I seem to have a solid plan?


----------



## DAA (3 Oct 2013)

Daishi said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> I originally applied to the forces as a ROTP entrant. I did everything required of me right up to the medical. I passed everything (blood/urine/eye sight ect) but during my medical interview I disclosed my medical background. Now when I was 16ish I had to go to the emergency room because my legs had swollen up. They gave me different drugs and preformed a biopsy on my kidneys to see what was up...but found nothing. The meds they gave me made everything worse so they took me off and I went back to being a "normal" kid. I have not touched medications or had anything to do with hospitals for over 5 years.
> 
> ...



You seem to be doing everything right!  Your previous application, along with the Medical results are definitely still on file.  It is not uncommon for applicants to "challenge" an "unfit" decision.  Provided you have the letters from your family doctor and a specialist with the "re-assessment" and can provide these to your CFRC once you re-apply, they will be included with your file and sent off once again for review.

So if you are again trying for ROTP, I would suggest you re-apply NOW!  Because of your previous medical history, your processing may take slightly longer than other applicants.

Good luck!


----------



## Daishi (3 Oct 2013)

The problem being, was I spouted a whole bunch of clustered ideas and diagnosed myself with multiple things since I had no idea what I was talking about.

Now that I've sat down with my parents who told me what had happened (since I was like 16 and not really all that involved in my health tbh) and with a medical professional to have them say that I was stupid and it was just an occurrence with no given known reason... when I talk to the medical officer again...wont they cross reference the report I give him/her with the old one and see a vast change?


----------



## DAA (3 Oct 2013)

Daishi said:
			
		

> The problem being, was I spouted a whole bunch of clustered ideas and diagnosed myself with multiple things since I had no idea what I was talking about.
> 
> Now that I've sat down with my parents who told me what had happened (since I was like 16 and not really all that involved in my health tbh) and with a medical professional to have them say that I was stupid and it was just an occurrence with no given known reason... when I talk to the medical officer again...wont they cross reference the report I give him/her with the old one and see a vast change?



They may very well see that.  But you will be assessed by a Med Tech at your local CFRC and that is the time to explain yourself and provide your documentation.  The Med Tech will review everything and forward it up to a higher level, who will make the decision.

After that, all you can do is wait for the results.


----------



## Nudibranch (5 Oct 2013)

Daishi said:
			
		

> The problem being, was I spouted a whole bunch of clustered ideas and diagnosed myself with multiple things since I had no idea what I was talking about.
> 
> Now that I've sat down with my parents who told me what had happened (since I was like 16 and not really all that involved in my health tbh) and with a medical professional to have them say that I was stupid and it was just an occurrence with no given known reason... when I talk to the medical officer again...wont they cross reference the report I give him/her with the old one and see a vast change?



They will at least see (and you should tell them) that you had no idea what your issue was at 16 and that the walk-in doc who wrote the letter was not your regular physician and did not have the ER and biopsy records to review (I assume that's the case, and that your current doc has them for reference). They just want to be reassured that there's nothing seriously wrong with you - they took the walk-in doc's word for it because that's all they had. Your new doc, with the previous records and the specialist's input, will give them a clearer picture of your health and what that episode actually was.


----------

